# Barney ~ Laid Back Boy  Cat, Kid & Dog Friendly!  5mo Brindle Lurcher Pup



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*BARNEY*

Meet the very beautiful Barney. He is a lurcher puppy who is approximately 5 months old. He was found as a malnourished stray in Ireland with his sister Betty and is now looking to make up for his poor start to life. Barney is currently being looked after by the SPCA in Ireland, and Kerry Greyhound Connection is helping to find him his new home. He is a very impressive lad with a dark brindle coat and its looking like hes going to be a big boy!










*~ Personality ~*
Barney is such a lush big lad, and has come in in leaps and bounds since coming into rescue care. Barney is super social but also quite chilled in character with big ploddy paws. He is a big soft cuddlebum who loves attention and will do anything for a bit of fuss. Barney is not as outgoing as his sister Betty and is fine with allowing things to happen around him. He is not nervous or timid; he is simply very laid back. He is fabulous with people and animals and is very well mannered with the kids (aged 7 and 10) that he shares his foster home with. He listens to them very well and is so gentle around them.










*~ Other Animals ~*
Barney is excellent with other dogs, cats and even horses. Its a big wide world out there for this lovely lad! He loves to play chase with other dogs, though sometimes doesnt know his own size so may accidently flatten a small yorkie type dog! He is all paws and elbows at the moment and doesnt yet have much coordination. He does respect other dogs, though, and accepts a telling off quite nicely. Barney would benefit from attending puppy training classes so that he can meet lots of other dogs and learn a few more commands.










*~ In the Home ~*
Like all puppies, Barney is still young and has a lot to learn. He is currently being fostered in an outdoor kennel with his sister, so has not yet experienced a home. New owners will need to be patient with him and teach him right from wrong from the very beginning. It may take a few days to get his housetraining sorted, but this boy is very eager to please and likes routine, so we dont think it should take too long before he grasps the idea. With the right quota of training and love, Barney has the potential to blossom into a fabulously social, well balanced young hound who will make his owners so very proud.










*~ Out and About ~*
Barney is a dream to walk on the lead, so much so that despite his size, even the children in his foster home can happily walk him. His fosterers let him offlead on their land where there are no major roads nearby, and he is very content to stay with the family and romp with them. He doesnt seem to be overly independent. He has some recall though this could always be sharpened up. Though quite full of energy right now, Barney is sure to grow into a big lounging lurcher boy who will be content with a medium amount of exercise.










*~ Where Am I? ~*
Barney boy is currently in the care of the SPCA in Ireland and will be transported via Kerry Greyhounds to the UK when a suitable home offer comes up. This will be organised and paid for by both Kerry Greyhounds and the Irish SPCA, and we ask for a donation to help cover costs. Please note that adopters will need to travel to our nearest collection point to pick him up, and if you wish to meet before adopting him, he may be fostered in the Norfolk area if a space is available.

*~ Want To Adopt Me? ~*
Barney is not yet neutered so new owners will need to agree to have this done when he is old enough (after 6mths). Kerry Greyhound Connection will check up on this, and may request a down-payment on the neutering bill as an insurance that it will be done. Barney is vaccinated, de-flea'd and wormed and a homecheck will be required as part of the adoption procedure.

If you are interested in adopting Barney, please email me on [email protected] for our adoption application form and information pack. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

~~ *KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION* ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation that has bases in Co. Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England. It operates through a network of volunteers spaced over Ireland, the UK and mainland Europe. We can look after approximately 70 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Central Europe and the USA.

Our Website: www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk

If interested in one of our hounds, please *EMAIL* me for our adoption application form and information pack. Once you have filled in and returned the application form, we will then contact you via phone or email to discuss adopting one of our hounds in more detail.

I can be contacted through the following email:
*Email:* [email protected]
Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs.

Thank you.


----------

